# understanding tidal volume and minute volume



## EMSnick (Jan 18, 2013)

A friend of mine is in an EMT-B class right now. He is having a lot of trouble understanding tidal volume and minute volume. Along with why this is important and how it comes into plat. I've tried to explain it, and was not successful at it. So I wad hoping someone on here with a little more experience would be able to help.


----------



## systemet (Feb 2, 2013)

EMSnick said:


> A friend of mine is in an EMT-B class right now. He is having a lot of trouble understanding tidal volume and minute volume. Along with why this is important and how it comes into plat. I've tried to explain it, and was not successful at it. So I wad hoping someone on here with a little more experience would be able to help.



What are they having trouble with?  A tidal volume is the amount of air moved with one breath, a minute volume is the total volume of air moved in a minute, and is the product of tidal volume and respiratory rate.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Feb 3, 2013)

Minute volume = TV x RR


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2013)

Tidal volume times respiratory rate equals minute volume.

Anyone else think of a different way to say the same thing?...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Tidal volume times respiratory rate equals minute volume.
> 
> Anyone else think of a different way to say the same thing?...



Minute volume is equal to Respiratory Rate times Tidal Volume :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Tidal volume times respiratory rate equals minute volume.
> 
> Anyone else think of a different way to say the same thing?...




Minute volume/RR=tidal volume.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2013)

Now you're just making things overly complicated.

Respiratory rate x tidal volume = minute volume.

Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 3, 2013)

Vt x _f_ = Mv


----------



## ThadeusJ (Feb 3, 2013)

All of the above answers are correct, much in the same way that cardiac output=HR x stroke volume.  When it comes to mechanical ventilation, there are a few more considerations to make when you start changing up parameters, but that's not what the question asked.


----------



## systemet (Feb 3, 2013)

(Vt x RR)/MV = 1


----------

